# Happy Birthday Helmut Newton



## Peter Korp (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy 100th Birthday Helmut Newton!

Photograph: Peter Korp
copyright 1991 
Location Hotel de Paris Monte Carlo


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

Must confess, I'd never heard of him.


----------



## Peter Korp (Nov 1, 2020)

Probably one of the most influencial photographers of the past 70 years!
Alongside Avedon...Ansel Adams..Annie Liebowitz...etc!


----------



## Space Face (Nov 1, 2020)

Possibly.   I have heard of Adams tho.

Maybe I'd recognise some of their work without actually knowing their names.


----------

